# Loose Schooling - Pros & Cons



## holieeventing (6 September 2013)

Hello.        I was wondering what the pros & cons were for loose schooling? I know that many people loose school youngsters to see their ability but I've recently ridden a horse (which is 13years old) for someone .. but they loose school it .. we had a McTimoney practitioner come to check her over and it turns out the her left hip has dropped and rotated and her right hip has rotated over that !! Luckily I don't ride her anymore but I was wondering on the pros & cons? ADD HOLTIE EQUESTRIAN ON FACEBOOK PLEASE


----------



## flyingfeet (7 September 2013)

Pros - the horse learns to be independent and sort problems out without the rider. Also gives them chance to work without an unbalanced weight

Cons - setting up a proper jumping lane requires effort and knowledge to do properly. Just building one big jump achieves zip.

Also just chasing them round a school at liberty will also achieve nothing.

However I do think there is a lot of crap talked by the various back people - that is boulder dash about hips being out generally means the muscle tone on the hind quarters is poor from the horse not using itself.


----------



## ellie_e (7 September 2013)

Loose schooling is a good and relitvely easy way of exercising the horse which encourages them to think for themselves an not to rely on the rider. It can help build your relationship with your horse and also alows you to watch their way of going so you can see ways to improve their training.
Mine loves it and takes himself down the lane without me needing todo much at all


----------



## Shay (7 September 2013)

If you have the facilities and take the time to know what you are doing loose schooling is really effective for both horse and rider.  (Albeit you are not actually riding at the time!)  You can see how they work without weight on them and can see exactly what happens with thier legs.  They get to learn for themsleves what goes where.

But chasing them around an outdoor school with a lunge whip is not loose schooling.  Even if there is a jump there.  You need to build a proper jumping lane.


----------



## LynH (7 September 2013)

Never loose school in an arena with mirrors. Seen and heard of too many horrific injuries where horses have jumped through the mirror.


----------



## TheMule (7 September 2013)

Nothing wrong with loose schooling if it's done in a safe arena in a constructive manner. 
Agree the back person sounds like she's talking a total load of rubbish


----------



## cundlegreen (7 September 2013)

Shay said:



			If you have the facilities and take the time to know what you are doing loose schooling is really effective for both horse and rider.  (Albeit you are not actually riding at the time!)  You can see how they work without weight on them and can see exactly what happens with thier legs.  They get to learn for themsleves what goes where.

But chasing them around an outdoor school with a lunge whip is not loose schooling.  Even if there is a jump there.  You need to build a proper jumping lane.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this. You can find out if it's the rider causing a problem, or whether the horse has issues. I also long rein a lot to see if the horse is going correctly on a contact.


----------



## Pigeon (7 September 2013)

Pros: I just enjoy seeing them move unencumbered by tack or me flopping around on top  

Cons: They can get distracted by the foliage around the arena, and spoil their diets...


----------

